# Rights for Spouse - Study at University



## leobassani (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello everyone of the forum, 

A few questions cloud the mind of the rather cautious future expat, so thanks in advance for your kind answers. 

I am a dual italian/Brazilian citizen living in Brazil. My fiancee and I are moving to Italy and she wants to study at university there.

Questions:

1) As a recently married spouse, is she allowed to join an university paying home/eu fees and no special permits? Are there any specific paperwork needed, or can she join normally.
2) What is best/easiest for the purpose of her going to school: to get married in Italy, or do this here in Brazil?

Cheers to everyone!

Leonardo


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure what Italian universities do about "international students" but if you're planning on getting married, she'll need to fulfill the spouse visa requirements for Italy. Probably easier to do so if you get married in Brazil and then move on a spouse visa.

Once she is resident in Italy there should be no problem enrolling in a university there. This site should give you information about studying in Italy: Study in Italy

The key things to look for are how they define "international student" and if that results in any additional fees; and what language requirements they have (testing to a certain level or language courses prior to full enrollment in a degree program). In some countries, an "international student" is anyone who did not graduate from a local (i.e. Italian, in her case) high school program, but international students may actually pay the same fees as the local students in any event. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

What program? Some have limited admission and you're required to sit an exam.


----------



## leobassani (Dec 17, 2015)

NickZ said:


> What program? Some have limited admission and you're required to sit an exam.


Medschool. we know there are entry exams.


----------

